# Santa Rosa sound 10/23/15



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Went up yesterday and met Mr. Jim Cosson aka Flounder Gig Expert. Well, sure enough, his gigs lived up to their reputation. Got a new 4 tine gig from him and within 45 minutes had a nice 18-20" flounder in the boat. The gig and barbs worked so well that I had to use a wood pole to knock them off the gig. Worked the sound some more and found a good bit of crabs then a few hours later got another nice fish. About 3am I finished off with a decent sized legal size fish that will be great fried whole. It was a rather slow night but the mullet and crabs kept me busy. Lost a big sheepshead but that was my fault for trying to gig it up under a dock where I couldn't pin it down and it slipped off but it didn't even bend a tine. Final tally was 3 flounder, 3 mullet and about a dozen crabs. 

I've tried Seastriker and B&M Gigs and Mr. Cosson's gigs are bar none the best I've ever used. If he mass produced them they would easily put the other companies out of business. They work especially well on mullet which are prone to slipping off because of the unique barbs. If you don't have one of these gigs, I would highly recommend it and compared to what rod and reels cost, are an easily justified price.

Picture just added also. You can see how it was not going to come off at all so I was not nervous about snapping a pic.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like a perfect shot to me:thumbup: And a nice flounder:thumbsup: I have been getting shy of videoing my fish because I have had several run before I got my camera on and in the water, but sure is fun videoing 
Glad you like the gig.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great shot; placement and picture.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Excellent picture. One for the dinner table. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

